# Contra dance



## SRoper (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone else is into contra dance. We have a dance every week in Winston. I've gone several times now, and it is great fun!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool! Wish we had some 'round here!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought this post was going to involve Oliver North and Casper Weinberger for a moment.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 19, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I'm curious if anyone else is into contra dance. We have a dance every week in Winston. I've gone several times now, and it is great fun!



When I'm at home (in Burlington) I'm not too far away. How much prior experience is necessary for this sort of thing? I can't say I'm much of a dancer! 
But perhaps I can come out for it sometime.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 19, 2007)

It's not terribly difficult. I had never danced before, and I've been able to pick it up. It is done with a walking step so footwork is unimportant.

They have them twice a month in Greensboro as well.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah, i thot of "ollie" too....and thot what happens when the "sandinistas" show up?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't done it in a while, but we used to fairly often. When I was a church youth leader/SS teacher I often organised dances for the kids, that was always a popular outing.

We once rented the local community centre/confrence centre ball room and hired the Rebelaires to play. That was a blast.


----------



## Gryphonette (Feb 20, 2007)

*Some YouTubes of contra dancing...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18Cq86IAq6U

[video=youtube;j9L0dz3qmsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9L0dz3qmsc[/video]

I would_ love_ to do this, but don't know of any contra dancing here in the Fort Worth area.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 20, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I'm curious if anyone else is into contra dance. We have a dance every week in Winston. I've gone several times now, and it is great fun!


 
We're modern western square dancers. We've done some very occasional contra. The Square Dance Convention is in Charlotte this year. I think there may be some contra there.



Scott: This message could prove lethal to your thread. Please understand - it wasn't intentional.


----------

